# هذه أول مشاركة لى



## memo_salma (20 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء الافادة فى : 
(1) بالنسبة لموضوع لزوجة الصابون , هل يوجد مواد من شأنها زيادة اللزوجة بديلة لكل من cmc و تايلوز .
(2) هل توجد مواد بديلة للتكسابون ( صوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفات , sles ) تقوم بنفس الدور ولكن أرخص فى التكلفة . 
(3) أرجو امدادنا بالمواد الداخلة فى صناعة الصابون وتكون بديلة للمستخدم حاليا مع ذكر وظيفتهاو طريقة تشغيلها
شكرللاهتمام .


----------

